

Pixar Lamp Robot [video] - alternize
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPnp3uZqJPc

======
alternize
short overview how it is done: [http://makezine.com/2015/08/25/pixar-robotic-
desk-lamp/](http://makezine.com/2015/08/25/pixar-robotic-desk-lamp/)

